# Off Road Buggy



## nov0798 (May 21, 2017)

I am wondering if anyone uses or know who makes an off road "wagon or buggy" used to haul gear into and out of a work site? A powered unit would be best, because sometimes we have to walk 3-4 miles to get to our next location. It would be used to carry saws, fuel, and other gear. Any ideas?


----------



## Skeans (May 21, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> I am wondering if anyone uses or know who makes an off road "wagon or buggy" used to haul gear into and out of a work site? A powered unit would be best, because sometimes we have to walk 3-4 miles to get to our next location. It would be used to carry saws, fuel, and other gear. Any ideas?


I've been using a Yamaha yxz as well as a Kubota 900






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nov0798 (May 21, 2017)

Should have specified. We are not allowed to use anything we ride on (don't ask). I was thinking something like a lawn tractor frame with bigger tires, and a flat deck that was steered like an old wagon. Or something along those lines.


----------



## SeMoTony (May 21, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Should have specified. We are not allowed to use anything we ride on (don't ask). I was thinking something like a lawn tractor frame with bigger tires, and a flat deck that was steered like an old wagon. Or something along those lines.


HF has a unit like that. Green stuff in tires & air pump good to have with it. There are a few other places but only experience I have is HF unit that is like old farm wagon. Xpanded metal floor over angle iron frame, make your own sides IIRC


----------



## northmanlogging (May 21, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Should have specified. We are not allowed to use anything we ride on (don't ask). I was thinking something like a lawn tractor frame with bigger tires, and a flat deck that was steered like an old wagon. Or something along those lines.



Thats ridiculous...

but a gator type with rc control might do ya, wouldn't be to hard to cobble together.

Or I suggest a different job.


----------



## nov0798 (May 21, 2017)

Ha, well this isn't my job. I do volunteer work for a local mountain bike club, and we have been given permission to cut 15 miles of new trail on govt property. We don't have "ATV certification", which is why we cant ride on anything motorized. Hauling gear in and out is very labor intensive, and we are whooped by the time we actually get to the site to work .


----------



## Skeans (May 21, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Ha, well this isn't my job. I do volunteer work for a local mountain bike club, and we have been given permission to cut 15 miles of new trail on govt property. We don't have "ATV certification", which is why we cant ride on anything motorized. Hauling gear in and out is very labor intensive, and we are whooped by the time we actually get to the site to work .


Get one of the kid carts for behind a bike for the trail.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nov0798 (May 21, 2017)

Actually I have one of those! Hmm


----------



## Jim Timber (May 21, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Ha, well this isn't my job. I do volunteer work for a local mountain bike club, and we have been given permission to cut 15 miles of new trail on govt property. We don't have "ATV certification", which is why we cant ride on anything motorized. Hauling gear in and out is very labor intensive, and we are whooped by the time we actually get to the site to work .



Sounds like a good job for some horses.


----------



## moresnow (May 22, 2017)

x2 on horses. As much as I dislike them.


----------



## nov0798 (May 22, 2017)

Hmmm seeing how these are not readily available.


----------



## Bernard_Ritchie (May 22, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> I am wondering if anyone uses or know who makes an off road "wagon or buggy" used to haul gear into and out of a work site? A powered unit would be best, because sometimes we have to walk 3-4 miles to get to our next location. It would be used to carry saws, fuel, and other gear. Any ideas?


How about an iron horse (mountain bike) with a trailer? Like this: https://www.rei.com/product/885816/bob-yak-plus-bike-trailer

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Timber (May 22, 2017)

Horses are readily available. You might be surprised how willing horse people volunteer their use just to get them some exercise. Call a boarder and tell them what you're doing - they'll talk to the owners and arrange it. At least that's how it works in MN. You might get to pay for gas or lunch.


----------



## Marshy (May 22, 2017)

DR Power wheelbarrow?


----------



## fordf150 (May 22, 2017)

Marshy said:


> DR Power wheelbarrow?



I have one of those. Worthless except on flat ground around the house.


Take a look at a Kipor Transporter. Kinda spendy for what it is but if you can walk there it will drive there.


----------



## Cfaller (May 22, 2017)

Try a single or double wheel game cart.


----------



## ArtB (May 22, 2017)

Ya said ride cannot ride ON, and "ATV certified"

Can you drive a small truck in? My old '71 Datsun 4x4 truck could sure fit between most trees, etc., great in the woods.

Put a winch on it and go most places, early 80's S-10 fairly small also but not as narrow as the old Datsuns. Just bought an 84 S-10 last year for $200 off CL that ran.


----------



## nov0798 (May 23, 2017)

ArtB said:


> Ya said ride cannot ride ON, and "ATV certified"
> 
> Can you drive a small truck in? My old '71 Datsun 4x4 truck could sure fit between most trees, etc., great in the woods.
> 
> Put a winch on it and go most places, early 80's S-10 fairly small also but not as narrow as the old Datsuns. Just bought an 84 S-10 last year for $200 off CL that ran.


Hmm that might be an idea!


----------



## Skeans (May 23, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Hmm that might be an idea!


If they're mountain bike trails I'd bet they have the entrance too small for anything but a bicycle, to the horse idea here in Oregon if you took anything but a bike on the trail you'll get a hell of a ticket.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nov0798 (May 23, 2017)

Skeans said:


> If they're mountain bike trails I'd bet they have the entrance too small for anything but a bicycle, to the horse idea here in Oregon if you took anything but a bike on the trail you'll get a hell of a ticket.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


We can fit a side by side down them. Even though the single track is 12-18 inches wide, the corridor is 10' wide


----------



## kimosawboy (May 23, 2017)

I was just wasting some time on youtube and came across this...might work for you... fast forward to 6:18




G Vavra


----------



## nov0798 (May 24, 2017)

kimosawboy said:


> I was just wasting some time on youtube and came across this...might work for you... fast forward to 6:18
> 
> View attachment 581072
> 
> ...




Yea they are called a canycom. Another local mountain bike club has one. I was looking for something a little more portable and easy to get going at a moments notice without trailers, etc to haul it to the trailhead.


----------



## ArtB (May 25, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> Hmm that might be an idea!



For reference, my old '71 Datsun is 62-3/4" wide without the mirrors


----------



## bitzer (May 25, 2017)

How much money does this bike club have? I'm pretty sure an ATV cert course is only a days worth of time and costs a hell of a lot less then buying a special machine. I think here you can even do everything online.


----------



## nov0798 (May 25, 2017)

bitzer said:


> How much money does this bike club have? I'm pretty sure an ATV cert course is only a days worth of time and costs a hell of a lot less then buying a special machine. I think here you can even do everything online.



The course is free. The problem arises with the machine itself. Who stores it, how to transport it, so on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (May 26, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> The course is free. The problem arises with the machine itself. Who stores it, how to transport it, so on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who is going to store/transport/pay for this other thing?


----------



## SeMoTony (May 27, 2017)

nov0798 said:


> I am wondering if anyone uses or know who makes an off road "wagon or buggy" used to haul gear into and out of a work site? A powered unit would be best, because sometimes we have to walk 3-4 miles to get to our next location. It would be used to carry saws, fuel, and other gear. Any ideas?


@ auction with what u would use I believe. No mfctr tag but HF has similar w/out sides which can be made.
$80 @ auction with 661 36" bar b&c oil ms 170 in basket added to add perspective.


TSC has similar units "ground work" IIRC from $80 - 150 a lighter gauge xpanded metal in floor etc. $90 & up heavy plastic tub units also at TSC which IMO may stand up better to your usage. Your milage may vary Stay safe


----------



## Hddnis (May 28, 2017)

Iron Horse

Search for Iron Horse Logging on youtube and you'll see lots of videos of them in action.

They were used a few years ago logging trails in Montana


----------



## ArtB (May 29, 2017)

neat little machine, but probably cost abut 5X what my old Datsun truck is worth <G>


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jun 5, 2017)

Just thought what about a Suzuki Samurai, geo tracker or amigo something like that wouldnt be much bigger than a side by side and probably a whole lot cheaper.


----------

